# Air before water



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife works a couple of days a week in a dental office. The operatories all have lavatories as well as the break room, a work room, an employee bathroom and a patient bathroom. In the patient bathroom, when the water is first turned on, air blows out and splatters the user. It doesn't do this anywhere else. Any ideas what would cause this?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone spent any time trying to bleed that line off?


----------



## CascadeSS (Nov 22, 2011)

Hard to say without exploring the plumbing system, but a guess from your explanation would be that your operatories probably have foot switches (or something similar) that are activated by an air compressor. One of these actuators may be faulty and allowing pressurized air into the plumbing system.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Probably a cross connection in one of the dental chairs that is allowing the compressed air into the rinse gun line.


----------

